# resale price of embroidery machine



## lamesa (Jan 9, 2011)

I am getting out of the embroidery business. I'm going to downsize and go virtual. I'll wholesale everything. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good source to determine the value of my machines. I have two machines...both SWF. Single head compact (15 needle), Dual function 4 head (15 needle). I know there are auction sites and ebay, but wondering if anyone has any insight on how to price them for sale. Each machine is about 2 years old.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you checked with the dealer you bought them from? They might give you an idea of the value.


----------



## lamesa (Jan 9, 2011)

Not on good terms with the dealer. They sold me a DTG that doesn't work. Also, not so sure they'd tell me the truth as I'd be competing with them to sell it. Thanks though.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

well like you said see what those places you talked about is selling them for. granted you might not get the price you want but atleast you see what kind of leg you stand on.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Try Digitsmith, there are a fair amount of embroidery listings there.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

When I sell my older machines, I have to search the listings to find out what the same machine is selling for other places. What a dealer gets for them will be different than you - I would pay more to buy from a dealer. In my opinion, a two year old machine would have to be at least 40% off the lowest price available from the manufacturer for me to buy it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Contact Beacon Funding. Not only can they give you a price they would fund it for, they can even find someone willing to purchase them. 

Best guess on these is about 50% of what SWF USA is selling them for now.


----------



## MarilynB (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you sell your machines, or decide on a price? I'm looking for a single head, fifteen needle SWF. I'd really like more info if you still have this machine available. You can email me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------

